# Amarillo And Hallertau Hops



## dmcke109 (24/3/09)

I've got about 40 grams of each. What do you reckon - could I use them together? 

I'm planning a golden ale style brew using BIAB.

Cheers in advance for your help.......


----------



## Cortez The Killer (24/3/09)

I reckon the amarillo will take over and you won't get much of the hallertau at all

I've been a bit iffy on hallertau I don't seem to enjoy the beers I make with it

Depending on the AA of the Hallertau you could use it for bittering - though I don't it'll be

But any amarillo in the last 30mins is gonna dominate

Cheers


----------



## reviled (24/3/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I've been a bit iffy on hallertau I don't seem to enjoy the beers I make with it



Really? Examples?? Ive found if I overuse it it can be really yucky, but used in small amounts in something like a schwarz or roggenbier works really well IMO


----------



## brendo (24/3/09)

reviled said:


> Really? Examples?? Ive found if I overuse it it can be really yucky, but used in small amounts in something like a schwarz or roggenbier works really well IMO



I agree, I have used hallertau in a few beers and quite like it - but I also agree with Cortez - it is a lot more subtle than the Amarillo and I doubt you will pick up much of it when used in combination.

That said hop_alot... there is only one way to find out h34r: 

Brendo


----------



## newguy (24/3/09)

Go ahead and use them together. I've mixed american and european varieties before (not amarillo and hallertau though) and the result has always been good.

Since amarillo usually has a much higher aa%, maybe use about half of the amarillo for bittering and use what is left with the 40g of hallertau at about 20 & 10 min. Should be good.


----------



## reviled (24/3/09)

:icon_offtopic: I had my last bottle of Unspeakable APA last night, which contains a load of late Amarillo, I had the first pint which was enjoyed so much, and then I spilt the full second pint all over my bedroom carpet..  


Now normally I wouldnt mind, but now my room reeks of Amarillo, and I cant get any in NZ at the mo, its like the smell is mocking me <_<


----------



## Cortez The Killer (24/3/09)

I made a blonde ale with hallertau @ 10 + 0mins that had a rosewatery sort of taste

And have a american wheat on tap at the moment with cascade and hallertau in combination - that's not just right 

Not sure if it's just my taste preference but I think I prefer other noble hops

Looking through my notes it seems that the darker styles I've used hallertau in I didn't detect that same flavour as much

Cheers

Edit: Just noticed a Pilsener in my notes with 65g of hallertau in it that I remember being very nice - I think its just certain batches that have turned me off it


----------



## reviled (24/3/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I made a blonde ale with hallertau @ 10 + 0mins that had a rosewatery sort of taste
> 
> And have a american wheat on tap at the moment with cascade and hallertau in combination - that's not just right
> 
> ...



I think I know what you mean, ive found this sometimes with Hallertau, and then others I couldnt imagine using anything else.. Maybe it doesnt go well with other hops? Or certain malts? I used some in an Altbier and it was a bit :icon_vomit: 

I also reckon Amarillo would completely dominate Hallertau


----------



## HoppingMad (24/3/09)

Hallertau is great for bittering and has a nice grassiness to it.

Amarillo brings out some great citrusy sweetness. 

In combination chucking 40g of each in would be pretty full on I would think as they are like polar opposites.

Reckon you'd go a lot of one, then a smidge of the other - but all in with those quantities you will wind up with one strange batch.

If you do proceed it will certainly come out 'spicy' but I wouldn't guarantee you'd have a good session beer on your hands. 

Use one as the dominant hop for bittering in a larger quanitity, then add a smaller amount of the other hop late in the boil for aromatics. Otherwise I reckon the flavours will clash.

Hopper.


----------



## crabbey (24/3/09)

reviled said:


> :icon_offtopic: I had my last bottle of Unspeakable APA last night, which contains a load of late Amarillo, I had the first pint which was enjoyed so much, and then I spilt the full second pint all over my bedroom carpet..
> 
> 
> Now normally I wouldnt mind, but now my room reeks of Amarillo, and I cant get any in NZ at the mo, its like the smell is mocking me <_<



lol Murphy's law. Have you somehow angered the beergods?


----------



## newguy (24/3/09)

reviled said:


> :icon_offtopic: I had my last bottle of Unspeakable APA last night, which contains a load of late Amarillo, I had the first pint which was enjoyed so much, and then I spilt the full second pint all over my bedroom carpet..
> 
> 
> Now normally I wouldnt mind, but now my room reeks of Amarillo, and I cant get any in NZ at the mo, its like the smell is mocking me <_<



You know what you must do........



.......roll in it like a dog.


----------



## dmcke109 (24/3/09)

hmmmmmm - mixed reports on whether or not to use. 

I must admit i have my doubts about the two hops going together. I might just stick 30 gram hallertau for 60 mins and 10 grams at 10 mins to go in the boil to give me a low hopped ale? Maybe??


----------



## hockadays (24/3/09)

I use Hallertau all the time and don't think it would work with amarillo. If your going to though I would use the Hallertau for bitering and the amarillo for a 20min flavour addition. Just my thoughts on it though.


----------



## Bribie G (24/3/09)

hockadays said:


> I use Hallertau all the time and don't think it would work with amarillo. If your going to though I would use the Hallertau for bitering and the amarillo for a 20min flavour addition. Just my thoughts on it though.



Yup. Although Hallertau is a noble hop with low AA it is nevertheless (and paradoxically perhaps) a good bittering hop.

To paraphrase my newly acquired book _Brew Your Own British Real Ale _

Despite very high alpha hops being bred lately the use of the older lower alpha hops for bittering is still an option and can produce smoother beers. Some of the modern high alphas are bred 'to a price' because the breweries pay by AA, but they often have objectionable side flavours and aromas. In many cases the beer drinking public has got used to these flavours but if you were to snatch a drinker from say 1950 in your time machine and bring him to our time they might find some of our current mega beers quite funky in hop flavour.

I too would go for a *90 minute* boil with Hallertau and let the Amarillo step in with the flavour and aroma. I would even do an Amarillo hop tea a couple of days before bottling.

EDIT: despite being a German hop, I have it on resonable authority that it is still used as one of the bittering hops in Newcastle Brown Ale


----------



## under (24/3/09)

reviled said:


> :icon_offtopic: I had my last bottle of Unspeakable APA last night, which contains a load of late Amarillo, I had the first pint which was enjoyed so much, and then I spilt the full second pint all over my bedroom carpet..
> 
> 
> Now normally I wouldnt mind, but now my room reeks of Amarillo, and I cant get any in NZ at the mo, its like the smell is mocking me <_<



You drink in your bedroom. HA. Thats dedication.


----------



## reviled (24/3/09)

under said:


> You drink in your bedroom. HA. Thats dedication.



LOL, I do sometimes, but I also have my fermenters, cubes and keg fridge in my bedroom :lol: So its generally only when doing beer related things.. 

small house ya see, and swmbo doesnt want a messy lounge for all to see, so the beer gear gets confined to the bedroom <_<


----------



## pmolou (24/3/09)

iv skimmed over most of this but i heard that NZ cascade and NZ hallertau are used for murrays pale ale so maybe use some nz hallertua could be a bit more dominant than the noble hallertau.. my 2 cents


----------



## reviled (24/3/09)

pmolou said:


> iv skimmed over most of this but i heard that NZ cascade and NZ hallertau are used for murrays pale ale so maybe use some nz hallertua could be a bit more dominant than the noble hallertau.. my 2 cents



Depends if its NZ hallertau or hallertau aroma :blink: The latter being more like Hallertau, and the first being more tropical fruity like other NZ hops - oh, and you cant forget the black pepper


----------

